# 125g African Cichlid Tank Build (Picture Heavy)



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, i picked up the tank that i previously asked the forum about. The seller was generous enough to help me move everything to my apartment, which was very helpful. Not to mention it turned out he was 3 minutes up the road.

The dimensions are, 72x18wx22h. The tank came with light, stand, and was already set up for a sump, with 2 overflows located in each back corner. The sump tower has 3 trays of scrunchies, and bioballs, which sit in a plastic tote. The sump then runs through a Mag 18 which then feeds a vertical and horizontal spray bar. As extra filtration i will be running a Emperor 400 biowheel.

I also recieved 150 lbs of black gravel 50 lbs of lava rock and over 200 lbs of black granite, driftwood, 2 HOB filters, plus a box of other goodies.

Also picked up 7 Adult Africans with absolutely amazing colors. I put them in my brothers tank for the time being and will get pics asap. I will eventually keep the livingstoni, blue alhi, and comp. Others will be rehomed from his tank.

1 Livingstoni (Male 7 inches)
1 Venestus (Female 7 inches)
1 Blue Alhi hap (Male 5 inches)
1 Compressicep (Male 7 inches)
1 Frontosa Burundi (6 inches)
1 Fusco (Male 6 inches)
1 O.B Peacock (Male 6 inches)

So here are some photos of the current process. This shows the tank in early process of set up. A cool feature is that this tank was made without a center brace, therefore i will be making a 1 piece 3d background in 6 months. I would have made one now but girlfriend wasnt happy at hearing that so i let it go. I should be happy having a 6ft tank!










This shows one of the overflow boxes. I had to take it off to dab on a little silicone at the top of the corner seal. The seller said he would occasionally get a drip. From inspection i think he was probably over filling his tank slightly but still added silicone just in case.










Here you can see the back of the tank. Hooked up hoses for overflows. Also you can see the output running from the sump in the center.










A shot of the kitchen. 2 totes of fish and 2 of gravel. I couldnt even open the fridge and could barely make it to the sink. This is even after quite a bit of tidying up too. Im lucky my girlfriend is as patient as she is. I buttered her up before she got home by taking her for ice cream. It really looked awful.










Here you can see the inside of the sump. A heater sits on a piece of glass and above it is the Mag 18. One thing i noticed was those little blue dots were corroded and flaked off. You can see in the center of the heater where the coating flaked off. Unsure if this makes the heater unsafe?










Heres a shot of the plumbing for intake on the sump. Im hoping i did this all right as this is my first sump.










This is my old 90. It really is dwarfed by the 125. Im going to much prefer running the 1 tank than a few days ago when i had my 90 and 55 going.










This is what im going to use as water movement. Its the best filter pump i have used. Heto QD-3200F.










Sellers recycling bin, filled with 300 lbs of rock. Im going to use the lava at the rear of the tank to help build the rock wall up but not be seen from the front. I have to give the bin back when im done. :wink:










Well that about sums it up for the time being. Tomorrow i will be setting up the tank and hopefully adding the fish. I also have to run to Petsmart to pick up a black background. I would have spray painted the back, in fact i already have the latex paint, but the girlfriend said no way jose not inside. So i have to wait until we move.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

looks good but the only thing I am concerned about is that flimsy looking stand, other wise everything else looks great, post pics when its ll up and running.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. And about the stand, Its a normal metal stand, it has bottom braces as well but my knee in the picture is partially in the way. Interesting too, the stand has a fake cabinet attachment, that basically snaps into place over the stand. I will get pictures later today showing that.

Question about the sump, If some of the tubing under the tank flows upward will this impede the effectiveness of the sump? I figured i can throw a 2x4 with braces underneath to hoist where both overflow tubes meet up so it will have a downward flow to the sump tower. Is this necessary?


----------



## TMF89 (Jul 14, 2010)

Great build! As far as upward plumbing goes, I think you'll just have to tinker with it. Theoretically you could calculate it out, figure how much GPH you have running from your tank to the sump, and then use a head loss calculator to approximate your results. Maybe I missed it in the pix, but why are you considering running the plumbing like so, instead of just straight (or curved or horizontal) to the sump?

Great Sump Flow Calculator http://reefcentral.com/index.php/head-loss-calculator


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

This is what im talking about the hoses travelling upwards. I bought some metal plumbing clamps, im going to attach to a 2x4 to raise the "T" section up to allow for a downward flow. The "T" section is right behind that red valve, where both overflow hoses meet. I may have confused you however im trying to maximize flow by eliminating any upward flow to the sump. The only upward flow i want is the return piping into the tank.


----------



## immortal (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree that it is best if there is no upward angle in the drain line. It should work even if there is but in my experience it made my setup a bit louder as what was happening was the flow would stop/slow for a second or two right before the upward angle, water would build up and then it would gush down to the sump. After the water was pushed out, the line would fill up with air and then be pushed down into the sump by the next surge of water and make lots of bubbles and noise. If its all downward its a nice constant stream of water with minimal air.

Looks like a nice set up you got there 

How is your mag18 suspended in your sump? I assume it is just hanging onto the tank by the return line? If so I would find a way to set it on something in the sump instead of hanging there, I know my mag 12 is fairly heavy, I wouldn't trust it hanging on my plumbing like that.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

The mag 18 is rather heavy and yes it is suspended from the plumbing however all the pieces I believe are threaded so I had not been concerned. Good of you to point out though thank you, I may just slide something in underneath just in case. Once I can get to the computer I have pictures for an update for you all. I never realized how hard it is to shoot fish, every picture doesn't look at all like in person.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

OK. Time for an update. The move went relatively easy other than 2 things. I left my buckets at my brothers therefor i have a juice jug to fill a 125 gallon. It took me a few hours :lol:

The other thing was more of a disappointment, my ob peacock previously had beaten up my swallowtail peacock. The swallow tail which was my favourite in my tank was starting to look great again before the move, however unfortunately while in totes the swallowtail died. I was pretty mad because i had previously planned to rehome the OB.

Other than that everything turned great. Im quite pleased with the look of the black rocks with the white PFS. I have about 50 lbs of red lava rock in the tank stacked at the back of the tank. With the shadows it cannot be seen at all from the front, except when the flash of the camera picks it up in the pictures.

In the pictures you can see my stock list

Adults
2f Hap 44 
1m OB peacock
1 OB zebra

Juvis

1 Acei
8 C. Moori
5 VC 10
5 Venestus
4 Taiwan Reef
6 hap 44 2m 4f
2 Albino Socolofi
4 YL
2 Demasoni
5 S. Fryeri (1 inch)
1 Auratus
1 Convict (.75 inch)
4 Green terrors (2 inch)

This stock list will be slim down once i can sex these fish and come up with 1m 3f ratios. Most of the Mbuna will be rehomed once they grow a bit more. The convict and GT will be rehomed once they are large enough and i catch them. The GT's i have been growing out for someone, and the convict was born in my 90 and survived.

Also in the photos the stand looks very dirty, however in person it looks spanking clean. I havent had a chance to get around to that since its only picked up in the photos. And the bubbles were from my Heto, i had it placed near the front of the tank as i was setting up, now its at the back and less noticeable.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## boabd (Jun 22, 2011)

super sweet!!!!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

looks really nice. i like the rock work and fish.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Took a look in my tank, not only has that hap 44 female been holding for a week, but i just noticed one of my demasoni holding as well. I will likely let them spit in tank, but glad to know theyre happy. I really need to get good shots of my hap 44's though, the males i have are absolutely stunning, which cost me $2 each for the 6 of them so good deal. Funny thing is, that hap 44 female has held onto her eggs from being taken out of the 50, put into a tote, then taken out of the tote into the 125 2 days later. When i broke down the 50 i was finding eggs all over, atleast a dozen, so i must have scared others to spit, but not her.

Anyway heres a rather shaky video i took, i originally wasnt planning on posting it while i was filming, just trying to figure out the lighting options. So please excuse the lower quality. I will update with a better video once i get a few more rocks in and tank is complete.


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like this tank. Very nice rocks, love how dark they are. What is the fish in the back ground with the bright tail in your video at 1:10? That is gorgeous. Great job. =D>


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

FloodXL said:


> I really like this tank. Very nice rocks, love how dark they are. What is the fish in the back ground with the bright tail in your video at 1:10? That is gorgeous. Great job. =D>


Thank you all. I will get a new video of better quality also i want to show you guys my increased rock work. Basically built up higher in the back to which i prefer. And thats my male hap 44. When hes showing off, his colors are even more impressive i will try to get a pic. Im very lucky i came across them a local breeder was selling them for $2 each, so i got 6, 2m 4f for $10! (1 free). Very awesome price considering the quality, both males are stunning and my holding female has some glowing eyes in her mouth, im letting her spit in tank for now as i have nothing to hold the fry. However i wouldnt be surprised if a few survived.


----------

